

Tweetbot 3 - k-mcgrady
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tweetbot-3-for-twitter-iphone/id722294701?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

======
bradleyjoyce
I absolutely love Tweetbot. I've paid for it on all my devices and use it
every day.

That being said, I'm rapidly tiring of Paul's attitude toward his customers.
It's like he takes everything negative said personally.

His Twitter bio says "Please don't contact me for tech support, I won't
answer."

He often tweets things that annoy him about his customers like "But but but
why do I have to pay again."

Paul, if you're reading this, I love your work but your public attitude is so
often negative that it makes me not want to continue to support you.

------
nwh
I'm still not convinced about this visual style. It's incredibly hard to parse
compared with their older one, and the linework icons are especially
challenging. I'm forced to look at the icon and work out what it means rather
than being able to intuit it at a glance.

Moreover this just looks exactly like all of it's peers; just another flat,
generic app. The TapBot branding used to be incredibly strong, and it's just
been stripped of everything that made it unique.

~~~
hype7
I loved the last one. The huge thing that's missing for me on this one is the
ability to make the text smaller. You get way fewer tweets on any screen.
Probably going to downgrade

~~~
novum
TB3 uses the system font size that you specify in Settings -> General -> Text
Size.

I do agree that the default is too large, and furthermore that some (most?)
apps would benefit from an independent text size setting.

[Shameless plug] My app MUDRammer: A Modern MUD Client[0] is very text-
oriented and uses its own text size control to allow for font sizes from 8 to
24pt, far more than would be possible with the system control.

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mudrammer-a-modern-mud-
clien...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mudrammer-a-modern-mud-
client/id597157072?mt=8)

~~~
lancewiggs
But why did I have to read HN to find this out? It destroyed the good vibe, as
did the disappearance of the simple method to change lists.

------
huhtenberg
This is butt ugly.

The one and only reason why I bought previous Tweetbot version was that it
looked gorgeous and had an insane visual polish. _This_ however... is just...
argh... I'm just speechless.

~~~
bodhi
No comment about the new version, but my view of the old version was that it
was the most heavy-handed overly-styled app that I use. Sure, that was the
Tapbots aesthetic, but I used Tweetbot for the interaction design, in _spite_
of the visual style.

~~~
mitchell209
It at least gave their app a special visual style. Now it's just "Tweet"
without the "bot".

------
armandososa
Thank you flat design proponents. You've succeeded in killing creativity and
differentiation.

~~~
kennywinker
Are you basing that on the screenshots? It's a pretty impressively dynamic
interface. My first impression is that they did some awesome stuff with
UIKitDynamics, and none of it seems egregious.

~~~
armandososa
Yep. I won't install it because I think it's kind of a dick move to use one of
their key slots. But they used to have a pretty unique aesthetic that was
distinguishable at first glance. Now the first glance is all bland.

~~~
kennywinker
I agree, there is a trend in iOS 7 for visual "blandness". I'm not upset about
it, but I do see it happening.

It's not a dick move to pay them their asking price, and use a token.

------
aabalkan
I am really pissed off when the app producers release major versions of their
apps as a new app in the store so you have to purchase again. Same thing
happened with Reeder app (which is a prominent RSS reader) or Shares app.

I already pay you $5-$10-$15 whatever to trust that this will be a lifetime
purchase. Why would app developers do it? Why does Apple allow this? If I
develop an app and publish 10 versions (all has new features every time) as a
new app in the store, is it legitimate at all?

Anyway I purchased this one as well but it is not about $2.99, it is about the
brand and I started to hate Tapbots. When Twitter releases a better client, I
will throw the app I paid for away just because I don't Tapbots apps anymore.

~~~
sambeau
What makes you think $15 entitles you to a lifetime purchase let alone $2.99?
What else in your life do you get to keep forever for that amount?

A pair of levi jeans: ~$50 of ~3 years; an iPhone ~$500 for ~3 years; a beer
~$5 for ~30 mins.

I bought a coffee in Starbucks yesterday. How dare they charge me for another
today!

Most apps are priced at even less than a coffee. The profit on most apps is
less than that on one tomato.

Yet, you feel entitled?

~~~
aabalkan
That's not the same thing. Why are you comparing consumables with software? I
don't care how much Tweetbot costs, if it does the job, I can pay $30, but I
when I buy it, I must know the release policy of the publisher.

Is it going to be Microsoft Office where I have to pay for upgrades? Or is it
going to be like Instapaper, a lifetime purchase? This is the point I tried to
make.

~~~
sambeau
They are all like Microsoft Office where you have to pay for upgrades: one way
or another you will, eventually, have to pay for an upgrade. Software is
expensive to develop and eventually a constantly expanding market won't be
enough to sustain development costs. Eventually everyone who wants one will
have a copy of Instapaper and then something will need to change to pay for
its development.

------
tnorthcutt
My beefs:

1\. Slow animations on image dismissal.

2\. Lack of triple-tap to [reply|retweet|favorite|translate|view in favstar].

3\. Hides a tweet's timestamp if you favorite it.

4\. Makes noise when I tweet, even though I have sounds set to "Notifications
Only".

#1 is subjective, I suppose (and in keeping with iOS 7's slow animations). 2-4
are, in my opinion, significant UI/UX regressions.

------
dustinupdyke
Off topic, but I have to say I loathe links that take me out of the browser
and into the App Store directly.

~~~
clauretano
you can fix that by editing a config file. Here's how in Chrome
[http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/how_reset_google_chrom...](http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/how_reset_google_chrome_dialog)

------
cynix
Looks like you can no longer triple-tap to reply, or tap-and-hold the back
button to go all the way back to your timeline. These were very handy gestures
and I don't see why they'd remove them.

~~~
mitchell209
You don't need tap-hold to go back now that the tab bar is always present at
the button. Just hit the tab and it goes back to the timeline.

------
baddox
This feels like anti-consumer pricing to me. Obviously, the prices are all
low, so I welcome the "first world problems" accusations, but they already
charged separately for the iPad and iPhone versions for seemingly no reason,
and it just doesn't feel good being required to pay again for what appears to
be nothing more than an iOS 7 redesign (granted, a good-looking one) that the
vast majority of apps will offer as a normal free update.

~~~
nwh
$3 is hardly anti-consumer. It's literally me having a 1.5 hour nap in my
apartment, or part of a cup of coffee. They're also in the position of having
a very restricted number of API keys they can use, which is why I imagine this
is being released and branded as a separate version.

~~~
mitchell209
But wouldn't older customers who just updated keep the same token, so it would
only use new ones as new users bought the app? Losing tokens shouldn't have
been a huge problem if this was the case.

That said, I still support them charging for the update.

~~~
nwh
It's a whole different app and the old one remains on the store. It's for all
the world a different product, which would have its own new key.

------
daveilers
I think I enjoy the sound design as much as the visual design of TweetBot 2.

Has this been changed/improved/degraded in the new version? Anyone?

------
kennywinker
Awesome update. For reasons that escape me now, I switched from Tweetbot to
Twitterrific when iOS 7 came out. But Tweetbot is clearly a superior client in
a bunch of ways. Most notably: streaming api support, and notifications. It's
nice to be able to switch back to Tweetbot without leaving my flat blurry
world.

My only complaint is the same one I had with Tweetbot 1 and 2: that stupid
icon.

~~~
mitchell209
Are you saying Twitterrific doesn't have notifications? They've had
notifications for a while now. At least 6 months, I believe. Check your
settings.

~~~
kennywinker
Hah! You're absolutely right, somehow I had notifications switched off. Had I
know that an hour ago... I probably still would have gone back to Tweetbot. I
like the way it works better. But that definitely makes the comparison between
the two apps closer.

------
kmfrk
Shame to see the old design go, even though it had to. Tweetbot is one of the
most well-designed iOS apps ever made, in my opinion.

~~~
vernie
At least now I know what they've been doing instead of updating Weightbot to
the iPhone 5 aspect ratio.

~~~
baddox
Don't worry, I'm sure you'll one day have the opportunity to purchase
Weightbot again when they update it.

------
quaunaut
...why isn't it just using my iPhone logins for Twitter? It's telling me I
have to log in separately. FFS.

------
nonchalance
PG: can you make HN show the subdomain for apple.com links (or just for
itunes.apple.com )?

------
surfearth
Font size is now based on the system-wide settings in Settings > General >
Text Size. I was worried for a moment when I couldn't find the setting in the
app itself since the text was nearly 50% larger the previous version.

------
bgar
Right now I'm sticking with Twitterrific. I played around with TB3 but the
lack of a dark theme is a dealbreaker for me, among other things. Especially
when Twitterrific looks really nice, and Tweetbot looks really bland.

~~~
mitchell209
I really love Twitterrific's notifications, too. The icons make them much
easier to recognize, which in turn makes acting on the right notifications
(specifically mentions / replies) easier.

~~~
bgar
Exactly. It used to be that Twitteriffic was the underdog but I think it's
superior now. Too bad twitter views 3rd party clients negatively, hopefully
they don't all get shut down in the future.

------
billyshih
Definitely miss the old aesthetic but it does clash with iOS7 a lot. The photo
tossing animation is superb. I wish other apps let you do the same instead of
forcing one directional tossing.

------
mindotus
It's really beautiful. Did Twitter ever offer to buy TweetBot? Still pretty
upset tweetdeck was killed.

------
sashk
Different. Will take some time to get used. Othwise very nice update.

------
miloshadzic
I think that it looks great. Much better than the last version.

------
kingnight
Talk about image compression in those screenshots...

